# Grrreat Wall Playpen



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Anyone tried one of these things? http://shop.grrreatwall.com/main.sc


----------



## giggles_mcbug (Sep 10, 2011)

no, but that looks awesome. A bit expensive, but awesome.


----------



## meekosan (Dec 23, 2011)

I think my rats would still find a way over that. They are certainly resourceful enough O_O


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Some folks in the review section on Amazon said theirs could jump it, too. I don't know if mine would or not but if they didn't I'm thinking it looks like a lot of fun to sit in with the rats and play without constantly picking them off the bars of a regular play pen. 

Just daydreaming about putting something together and was wondering if anyone had tried this. I saw one on the net that someone had made out of flexible plexiglass sheets velcroed together - I haven't looked into what that would cost. If it could be done with those, I guess you could have them cut to whatever height you'd want.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

$50 for a piece of plastic that will probably get pushed over? No way Jose.


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

http://www.cyber-rats.com/cages.htm

Scroll to the bottom. If your rats can push that over, you need to cut back on the steriods.


----------



## A.ngelF.eathers (Jul 6, 2011)

Won't catch me paying fifty bucks for plastic, Lol.


----------



## ratjes (Mar 26, 2011)

Mine jump that easily. If they know that there is something else out there, they will find a way to get there. They even went to America on a ship!


----------



## teri (Jul 18, 2011)

Here is a link to the MArtins playpen. I love mine and it folds down small enough to go under a couch.
http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/
The large is HUGE!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Thanks, teri - that's another possibility.


----------



## Soya (Dec 6, 2011)

Does anyone know of anything similar to the Martins playpen in the UK? I can only seem to find either hamster ones which are FAR too small, or rabbit ones which have bars that are too wide :-(


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Wouldn't Martin's ship to you? Or would the cost be prohibitive?


----------



## Soya (Dec 6, 2011)

The playpen itself is only $74, postage to the Uk is $186.65!!! HAH! 
$262.65 for a playpen is somewhat ott, plus I'd get charged on customs too, which could easily be another $100 or more! Ouch!


----------



## CarrieD (Nov 20, 2011)

Okay, yeah, I'd call that prohibitive! LOL What about a modified bunny or puppy play pen? Wide bars could be covered with hardware cloth? I've thought of doing something like that, as well.


----------



## BigBen (Nov 22, 2011)

The Dapper Rat shows a pen made out of corrugated cardboard. If your gang are chewers, perhaps Coroplast would work better. Ought to be quite a bit cheaper! Cheers


----------

